# Scrap gas boiler, what's it worth?



## tool (6 Oct 2011)

I have just replaced my Pottinger gas boiler. Is there any scrap value in this these days for parts, scrap etc?

Also are old radiators worth anything in a recession?


----------



## john martin (6 Oct 2011)

Only scrap value for both. Bring them to a scrap dealer and you will get something but not a lot.


----------



## DavyJones (10 Oct 2011)

Nothing or pretty close to it.

Only pure metals make money. Your rads and boiler are largely mixed metal.


----------



## tool (10 Oct 2011)

I will bring it to the scrap yard all the same. I noticed that there is a lump of cast in the boiler so I still think its worth a try. Thanks.


----------



## pudds (10 Oct 2011)

Have a small rusted bathroom radiator in the garden, I wonder would a scrap yard take it off me hands  for nowt.


----------



## DavyJones (15 Oct 2011)

Scrap places will take all sorts of metal, they may not pay for it but they certainly won't charge you for taking it.

@ tool, let us know if you get anything please.


----------

